
Gigantic spider's web discovered in Madagascar - ggasp
http://news.bbc.co.uk/earth/hi/earth_news/newsid_9001000/9001866.stm
======
jseifer
I was pretty disappointed that there were no pictures of said spiders in the
article. There are some better pictures of everything in the discover magazine
article on the same subject:
[http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/notrocketscience/2010/09/1...](http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/notrocketscience/2010/09/16/a-spider-
web-that-spans-rivers-made-from-the-world%E2%80%99s-toughest-biological-
material/)

------
JoeAltmaier
The ick factor is fairly large on this one.

------
mdh
I'd previously assumed that we just had lazy cleaning staff at the office. now
I realise...:-)

